# What the heck is this?!



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

What is it and what's it worth?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

A rabbeting plane?


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea. Never seen one?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seocnded on it being a really, really old rabeting plane. As far as value goes, a serious collector would probably like to have it, but personally I'd pass. No room for tools that may fall apart during use in my shop


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Seocnded on it being a really, really old rabeting plane. As far as value goes, a serious collector would probably like to have it, but personally I'd pass. No room for tools that may fall apart during use in my shop


Thank God for routers!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Third it being a rabbeting plane. It is probably worth $35, but its actual value is very low.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like a plow plane, I would check around before getting rid of it for$35.00

http://blog.oldwolfworkshop.com/2013/01/for-sale-auburn-tool-co-plow-plane.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would be on that plane like a duck on a june bug, I'd tear my pocket off getting my billfold out. They are not easy to come by, at least down this way.


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

Big Jim, if you want it i can get it for you


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep it's a screw arm plough plane. If the threaded posts are not cracked & the wood threads are intact, and it has its wedge & iron, and no damage to the main body, and all parts can move freely, it's probably worth about a hundred bucks to the right buyer.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

The only obvious problem I see with it is that it's missing the wedge and iron. Replacing the irons is a pain, because they need to be tapered in thickness and have a groove on the back to meet the metal skate.

At this point I probably wouldn't buy a wooden plane of any sort without an iron unless it was in stupendous condition.

Or $35 at a flea market. I'd probably do that.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

It is a screw arm plough plane. It uses a depth stop and fence. Originally it would have come with a set of 7 or 8 tapered blades.

Here is a bridle plough type I built ..



















See here for the build, which will explain the parts: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BridlePloughBuild.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Derek, that is one beautiful plane, that has to be an accomplishment that not many of us ever experience.


----------

